# Dog sings to crying baby



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 16, 2010)

http://pogpog.com/v/wolf-dog-sings-to-a-baby-to-stop-his-cry/


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 18, 2010)

dawwwww


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 18, 2010)

That's so awesome. =D


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

That's amazing.  :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 18, 2010)

Sometimes I wonder if dogs know more than we do about our babies.


----------



## Ames (Apr 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if dogs know more than we do about our babies.



Or maybe that baby's just otherkin.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Dogs doing this to me made me furry?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Dogs doing this to me made me furry?



Lol, animal parenting...


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Look like the kid is going to be a furry when he grows up


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 25, 2010)

J/W... I submitted my link not to long ago, and it hasn't been approved?

OT: I've seen it once, now twice!


----------



## Clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats so cool... I think Dogs are smarter then Humans, cause It take forever to shut a Baby up but this take Like 15 seconds =/


----------

